# Haunt idea: Field of corpses



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/09/23/219375086/could-detectives-use-microbes-to-solve-murders

I realize that it may be too late for use this year, but you haunters could build this in your yard, and animate the corpses.

Enjoy the pic's, at least


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A "body farm" theme would be extremely creepy!


----------

